# What's Doug's new number? aka noodles11114



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Been trying to get a hold of him but seems like he has a new number? Been wanting to check out his african cichlids stock. Haven't been on in awhile so I don't know if he's still selling africans or whatever.

You can just pm me the number instead of posting on here if you'd like.

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Bump! Anyone know?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Old guy? Vision impaired? Lives in Surrey? Excuse me, older guy.......Lol!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

lots of cichlids
I am pretty sure this is one of his ads, the phone #is in the contact section


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> lots of cichlids
> I am pretty sure this is one of his ads, the phone #is in the contact section


I talked to Doug (aka noodles) this a.m.. Yes the number that comes up is his current number.  If anyone is interested, he said that he has some quality Africans..including several different Peacocks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> Old guy? Vision impaired? Lives in Surrey? Excuse me, older guy.......Lol!


yes him.

Got his number Thanks guys.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> I talked to Doug (aka noodles) this a.m.. Yes the number that comes up is his current number.  If anyone is interested, he said that he has some quality Africans..including several different Peacocks


Gave his place a visit few days ago. He has lots of cichlids right now. But not the ones I have been looking for he just sold out of them apparently hehe


----------

